
Ask HN: Looking to partner up with someone for my export business - milanspeaks
I have been in IT for more than 12 years and had moderate success. Around 3 years back I started a small trading firm for exporting chemicals, Pharma API, etc. from India to the US and European countries.<p>In this export business, I have found some good success and now I wish to grow it. In the last 3 months, the business has seen a huge demand with all different kinds of companies approaching us for their various chemical and pharma needs.<p>I was thinking of partnering up with someone preferably in the USA and Europe to expand the business.<p>If you are interested, just drop me a message on how you can contribute and we will take it forward from thereon.
======
yanganif
PM me afriqfes at gmail

